# " " Kach Paray " "



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I came to know about these for the first time so thought would share it. Had a quick search in PT threads to look whether this had been mentioned earlier, but didn't find one. Just in case its a repeat, blame my fuzzy search 

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/subcontinent.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice find! Our friend and member, Frank, does get around!

Terry


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, those are spiffy looking birds, but is it not cruel to pull their feathers just for the sake of color pattern? That the feathers regrow in white suggests to me that some kind of damage is done to the follicle (not sure of word)...

Poor beautiful pidgies...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

they sure are pretty thou


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sreesh
Hey  Thanks for the great article. Reading stuff by Mosca is always fun, thou I'm not that much into genetics. Also liked your link to the article about pigeons seeing colors. Hope all is well, peace, YaSin


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

rfboyer said:


> Wow, those are spiffy looking birds, but is it not cruel to pull their feathers just for the sake of color pattern? That the feathers regrow in white suggests to me that some kind of damage is done to the follicle (not sure of word)...
> 
> Poor beautiful pidgies...


I do share the same thought...



YaSin11 said:


> Sreesh
> Hey  Thanks for the great article. Reading stuff by Mosca is always fun, thou I'm not that much into genetics. Also liked your link to the article about pigeons seeing colors. Hope all is well, peace, YaSin


Happy to hear you liked them


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that! Great read and the birds looked amazing. I especially like the white with the black bars.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> I came to know about these for the first time so thought would share it. Had a quick search in PT threads to look whether this had been mentioned earlier, but didn't find one. Just in case its a repeat, blame my fuzzy search
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/subcontinent.html


those are amazing!!!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I wonder if it will work with any breed of pigeons. Anybody willing to torture your birds for the sake of knowing? Great looking birds...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

My doubt is another one, this is only a manipulation of the color right ? Constanly plucking the feathers and ultimately the white feather comes due to depletion of pigment, as per the document. That means the genes are not altered and mating two of such birds is not going to result in a similar pattern baby, right ?

In such a case I think it is better to use dye not harmful for pigeon rather than plucking the feathers, what are your opinions ?


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> My doubt is another one, this is only a manipulation of the color right ? Constanly plucking the feathers and ultimately the white feather comes due to depletion of pigment, as per the document. That means the genes are not altered and mating two of such birds is not going to result in a similar pattern baby, right ?
> 
> In such a case I think it is better to use dye not harmful for pigeon rather than plucking the feathers, what are your opinions ?


I would be reluctant to continually pluck my pigeons. The Horseman fliers in Scotland use peroxide bleach on some of their dark-coloured (blue cheq, blue bar) hens because the male Horsemen (the "Doos") apparently are more easily lured, and subsequently captured, by the lighter-coloured hens.

I am curious if the Kash Paray markings revert to their original colour after a few years, if plucking ceases, or if the damage to the pigment resovoir is permanent.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Bleached blue bar Horseman hen.

C:\Documents and Settings\Robert Bennion\My Documents\bleached Horseman


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

one thing, if the kach is what its meant to be, the "ch" is as in chair, and not as in cheddar, its not as to whats explained to be in "cheddar". I believe my friends from north India would agree


----------

